# Barkley's First Chemo Session



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm glad to hear things went well for Barkley! He's truly a lucky boy in that he has a mom who's willing to do this for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne... I've been waiting to hear this post all day. YEA Barkley.... what a good boy you are. SO glad things went well, and those prayers will keep coming that he'll tolerate it well. How super that your vet is so available to you too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that it went well for Barkley. I've read that dogs handle Chemo much better than humans. Fingers crossed that the remaining treatments go as smoothly. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad to hear he did so well!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad to hear Barkley is doing so good! Hope it continues !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anne, I am so glad it went so well. Hope he continues to feel good.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for your love & devotion. NorCal Pack sends roooooooooooos galore to Barkley.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad things went well! Keep it up Barkley!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like Barkley is doing very well with his first treatment. Hopefully he wont have any of the side effects and the meds you brought home. Hugs to you and Barkley.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to hear that he did great today...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

pssssssst, da barklee, dis iz da dukee. lisun cuz i hab sum beree importunt infurmashon fur u, k? when u git up tumoroo mornin den u yuk at ur momma wif da sad ize n den she wud gib u da raw meet. i du dis n it wurks eberee tyme. k? k, barklee? n da barklee ur momma iz da beree best momma xsept fur mine cuz mine iz da best but urs is da gud momma tu. k? fank u fur dis. ur frend da dukee. n barklee, u kan feel da gud, k? k. n barklee, dis infurmashon iz da sekrit, k? k.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Way to go, Barkley! You are doing great! (so are you, Anne. Remember, don't fret the unknown and take each day as it comes.) He'll do super. I just know it.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Barkley's first treatment went well!  He will be in my thoughts and prayers, as well as you Anne, that his treatment continues to be so positive.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased the firsts session went so well i was thinking about him lastnight and then this morning the first thing i saw was the post


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear all went well! Sending tons of good wishes and hugs!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This morning Barkley ate his chicken breast, lots of chicken water, but wasn't interested in his kibble. We added a little canned ID to the bowl and he ate that and a little more kibble. We're going to try again with the kibble around noon. I guess this is to be expected, this food probably doesn't taste too good right now. It may be his stomach is a little topsy turvy so we'll watch him closely today. Since it is raining bucketloads (almost 3 inches last night) and flooding on the streets/sidewalks, we plan to keep him home resting today.

When the vet calls today I may ask to switch him to 100% canned food for a bit. I'll also ask about an appetite stimulant. I went to the grocery store yesterday to get some canned pumpkin to add to his food (he likes it), but they didn't have any in the store. When I asked they said not until next Thanksgiving. The pumpkin crop tanked last year so we are out of luck there....does anyone know if canned yams can help with flavor and also help in the fiber/constitution area? What about butternut squash?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry - I am not sure about the yams and squash.

Not sure if he likes rice, but this is a thought also. In the past we have mixed warm rice with the canned prescription food and it has gone over incredibly well with her stomach and helped her appetite.

What kind of canned pumpkin do you usually get?? In my travels to the store(s) this weekend I will look also and let you know if I find any.....and maybe just happen to buy it as a get well gift from Belle to Barkley.....smile.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> This morning Barkley ate his chicken breast, lots of chicken water, but wasn't interested in his kibble. We added a little canned ID to the bowl and he ate that and a little more kibble. We're going to try again with the kibble around noon. I guess this is to be expected, this food probably doesn't taste too good right now. It may be his stomach is a little topsy turvy so we'll watch him closely today. Since it is raining bucketloads (almost 3 inches last night) and flooding on the streets/sidewalks, we plan to keep him home resting today.
> 
> When the vet calls today I may ask to switch him to 100% canned food for a bit. I'll also ask about an appetite stimulant. I went to the grocery store yesterday to get some canned pumpkin to add to his food (he likes it), but they didn't have any in the store. When I asked they said not until next Thanksgiving. The pumpkin crop tanked last year so we are out of luck there....does anyone know if canned yams can help with flavor and also help in the fiber/constitution area? What about butternut squash?


 
I've got a couple cans of pumpkin Anne which I'd gladly give to Barkley. Let me know.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Anne, what great news that Barkley did so well with the chemo. Our groceries have been out of pumpkin too, but Target had ten cans (I bought them all), so you might try there. Have a snuggly day with your handsome fella....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> This morning Barkley ate his chicken breast, lots of chicken water, but wasn't interested in his kibble. We added a little canned ID to the bowl and he ate that and a little more kibble. We're going to try again with the kibble around noon. I guess this is to be expected, this food probably doesn't taste too good right now. It may be his stomach is a little topsy turvy so we'll watch him closely today. Since it is raining bucketloads (almost 3 inches last night) and flooding on the streets/sidewalks, we plan to keep him home resting today.
> 
> When the vet calls today I may ask to switch him to 100% canned food for a bit. I'll also ask about an appetite stimulant. I went to the grocery store yesterday to get some canned pumpkin to add to his food (he likes it), but they didn't have any in the store. When I asked they said not until next Thanksgiving. The pumpkin crop tanked last year so we are out of luck there....does anyone know if canned yams can help with flavor and also help in the fiber/constitution area? What about butternut squash?


So, you can bake your own yams and chunk them up or mash them. Duke will eat them (when he's feeling good) Barkley might enjoy them. I would imagine that the vet will say whatever he'll eat will be good. So, if that's the case, get some Milk Bones. Even when Duke is off his food, he'll enjoy a milk bone. I think because he's thinking it's a treat instead of something hard for his teeth.

My suggestion, however, is to keep with normal stuff right now if you can because if you start adding special food already, there'll be no where to go if he's off his food completely down the road, you know? At least for Duke, he'd get tired of things eventually and then where?????

However, and you'll hear it alot - keeping them eating is of the utmost important. And, try not to stress! It's not good for you and Barkley will pick up on that.

It could also be a sign of an upset stomach however that usually doesn't hit until about 3-5 days after treatment. But, each dog is different. And, he doesn't have to throw up to have an upset stomach. Excessive licking of the lips or drooling is also a sign.

Giving him some kibble at lunch is an idea for a snack. I also would keep a bowl of kibble on the counter and when he seemed perky I'd toss one to him like a treat. You can get several down him doing it that way as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I am continually amazed by how supportive this forum is of one another. What a special place!

Belle's Mom: you are so sweet to do this! I went to the Kroger at Plano & NW HWY. I need to check Albertsons on my morning walk, though tomorrow morning may be to icy...drats. If the hubby and I get out to eat tonight for date night we'll stop by the big Kroger at Forest & Greenville and check, and maybe hit the big Whole Foods on Preston. It may be some place obscure like New Flower may have a stash! Also I was told I could use rice, but didn't ask white or brown. Does it make a difference? We are brown rice fans here but that may be too rough on him.

Betty, you are so sweet. Thank you, I may take you up on that later, but keep them for your gang unless I get desperate. 

Duke's Momma, you have some really good points about not getting him too spoiled and keeping him on dog food. Hotel 4 Dog's p'md me with the same good advice. I may reserve the delectibles for later on. I was adding just a tiny bit of pumpkin in for his anal issues (he's still got the anal growth they suspect is an adenocarcinoma--so we need to make sure things flow smoothly down there). I'm sure Barkley is having tummy issues because he did lick in his sleep last night. He's well hydrated. In fact I need to get him out in this dreary cold rainy gray day to do some business. 

Thank you again, I'm learning from all of you and humbled by your sincere generosity.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Duke's Momma, you have some really good points about not getting him too spoiled and keeping him on dog food. Hotel 4 Dog's p'md me with the same good advice. I may reserve the delectibles for later on. I was adding just a tiny bit of pumpkin in for his anal issues (he's still got the anal growth they suspect is an adenocarcinoma--so we need to make sure things flow smoothly down there). I'm sure Barkley is having tummy issues because he did lick in his sleep last night. He's well hydrated. In fact I need to get him out in this dreary cold rainy gray day to do some business.
> 
> Thank you again, I'm learning from all of you and humbled by your sincere generosity.


You could also sprinkle a little metameucil on his food. As your vet how much. I never could figure out how that was going to help Duke when he wouldn't eat anyway! lol There might be some different flavors he could actually enjoy! But, in my experience, baked yams are just as good and you could sprinkle a little cinnamon on them - yummmmm! If you do pumpkin anyway, it wouldn't be a delicacy to him but a nice treat.

We're off to the bank - one of the trips Duke enjoys because of the treats he gets there. They love him and always give him an extra milk bone. Then to the vets.

Ask also about starting the cerenia if he's licking his lips. They may say to wait which is fine but eventually you'll know full well when to do it. right now I'm sure you're a little over whelmed.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Barkley sounds like he is in great hands...YOURS! and your vet sounds like a real sweetheart. Will keep my fingers crossed that Barkley has an easy time now that he is home and that the side effects are kept to a minimum and are easily dealt with by the meds if they should occur. if i could hug you guys I would!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Success!*



> _Giving him some kibble at lunch is an idea for a snack. I also would keep a bowl of kibble on the counter and when he seemed perky I'd toss one to him like a treat. You can get several down him doing it that way as well._


Thanks Duke's Momma! It worked! I was able to isolate the two dogs. Barkley was resting on a rug upstairs. I brought a container of his kibble upstairs with me and tossed one as a treat--he went for it, a few more and he ate them! Then I put several below him (I don't like him eating on rugs, but I made an exception today). He wouldn't touch them UNTIL I turned my back--next thing I hear is gobble gobble gobble...OOOH, now I get it! We are hovering over him trying to force feed him. So when he finished round one, I poured some more for him, turned my back and the gobbling began again. Round 3--even more and this time he eagerly awaited them and gobbled them up as fast as he could. I succeeded in getting his full ration in him and then some! 

This is a wonderful tip for any newbie in the chemotherapy roller-coaster ride. 

Barkley's vet called and cautioned me about introducing anything different in his diet. They want it as close as possible to his pre-chemo diet so they know if he has a reaction it is the chemo and not a dietary change. So, we can feed him his normal kibble, some canned ID or WD, chicken breasts and chicken water. I understand now how important it is to strictly comply with this right now. I definitely do not want to create any additional issues for Barkley right now.

This is a whole new learning experience for us. I really appreciate all the great advice on this forum!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So glad that Barkley's first session went, sending prayers and many good wishes for him.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks Duke's Momma! It worked! I was able to isolate the two dogs. Barkley was resting on a rug upstairs. I brought a container of his kibble upstairs with me and tossed one as a treat--he went for it, a few more and he ate them! Then I put several below him (I don't like him eating on rugs, but I made an exception today). He wouldn't touch them UNTIL I turned my back--next thing I hear is gobble gobble gobble...OOOH, now I get it! We are hovering over him trying to force feed him. So when he finished round one, I poured some more for him, turned my back and the gobbling began again. Round 3--even more and this time he eagerly awaited them and gobbled them up as fast as he could. I succeeded in getting his full ration in him and then some!
> 
> This is a wonderful tip for any newbie in the chemotherapy roller-coaster ride.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad it worked for you. I also would act like no big deal at meal time - all the while my ears pointed toward his food dish. 

Way to go, Barkley!!!!! Way to go, Dallas Gold!!!! You're a great mom.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am ecstatic that Barkley is eating well and doing well. I checked out his picture and I just love his curls too!


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

Anne:

I am so glad to hear Barkley is doing well after his chemo. You sound very at peace with all of this which is good. Barkley is lucky to have you taking care of him.

Murphy is enjoying the snow here in the Carolinas! I'll post pictures later!

Darlene


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good boy Barkley! Glad he is doing well. I was given the same advice about food - don't change anything or they won't know if it's the food or the chemo causing the reaction. Huge hugs to you both. I hope he sails through this with no problems.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Dallas Gold, 
My Rusty just started chemo on 12/31.... 
First he had Doxorubicin then last week went straight to the M/W protocol and had Vincristine and just tonight I gave him the oral Cytoxan. 
We are starting this awful ride together in a way... I am just a couple weeks ahead of you. 

Rusty has done really good so far and has had no real noticable side effects yet...(fingers, toes, hair, eyebrows crossed)....

Good luck and if you want to talk or have any questions I will try to help...there are so many people here much more knowledgeable but I am here...

Big Hugs to you and your furbaby!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> Hi Dallas Gold,
> My Rusty just started chemo on 12/31....
> First he had Doxorubicin then last week went straight to the M/W protocol and had Vincristine and just tonight I gave him the oral Cytoxan.
> We are starting this awful ride together in a way... I am just a couple weeks ahead of you.
> ...


puddinhd58:

I'm so sorry you are going through this cancer journey too with your sweet Rusty. It is very comforting to know Rusty is doing so well with the treatments and I will hope and pray that continues to do well. Our protocol is the straight doxorubicin for 5 treatments 2 to 2.5 weeks apart, then go to the metronomic treatments (that sounds like a math theory to me). 

I'm trying to remember to take each day at a time and focus on the small victories that may turn into bigger ones down the road.

I'm going to go read through Rusty's threads and will get back to you with questions. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Everyone:

My great canned pumpkin quest ended up with some organic 100% butternut squash puree from Whole Foods. I'll keep it for when he needs a little boost in the elimination department. Since it is a squash, high in fiber, and sweet like pumpkin it should work. 

What's so odd about this pumpkin shortage is there was plenty of canned pumpkin pie mix to buy, but no pure pumpkin. I'll never figure out marketing I guess!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, was just wondering how our Barkley is doing since his first chemo treatment. And....how are YOU?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I crave an update toooooooo.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry I didn't post an update earlier. It has been crazy around here with the construction and a doggie medical issue. 

Barkley is doing GREAT! He is Day 5 post chemo and so far so good. He refused his kibble the vets put him on to help his anal area (elimination) and at first we thought it was a chemo reaction. Finally, out of desperation I went against veterinary advice and mixed the new stuff with his old kibble and he ate like a horse and begged for more. The Forti Flora is helping I think! Anyway, I get to take his temperature daily and it is absolutely normal. We will enter another critical period in 2 days so please keep him in your prayers and thoughts. He is definitely a fighter and we are willing to fight right beside him as long as he wants or can fight. Every day is a victory for our family.

Yesterday I took him for a short acupuncture session at his regular vets (new acupuncture vet--conventional). This will be the last acupuncture session he will probably ever get. He has seen wonderful results for his hips with this treatment, so I'm sad. When the chemo protocol gets to a certain point and they see progress (usually a "remission" but that is not possible for Barkley) they stop it because the acupuncture stimulates formation of new blood vessels--not what one wants to do for a dog with hemangiosarcoma or anal adenocarcinoma. The vets are referring to Barkley as the dog with two different types of cancer (though we haven't gotten a biopsy of the anal growth) and to hear her talk about him in terms of the two different cancers brings home the reality of his grim prognosis. DH and I have been so focused at home on the positives we are seeing, taking it day by day that we tend to brush aside the grim realities of Barkley's condition. So I was sad when she referred to him in those terms but then put my game face back on because our goal all along has been to see Barkley live the rest of his life as a happy dog. We aren't expecting miracles, just a few months or more of a happy dog who isn't suffering. We will be going to his other acupuncture vet for chiropractic and massage later this month as those things don't hamper the chemo treatments and will make him feel younger.

Our home construction is going much slower than we want but it is definitely moving along. Unfortunately the workers aren't familiar with dogs. I've been trying my hardest to keep the dogs out of the bedroom/bath area where they are working (thank goodness for closed doors) but the DH is more lax in his approach...well last Thursday our Toby came running upstairs to show me a bag of chocolate chip cookies he had stolen from the workers--no cookies, just the bag and some crumbs. I don't have treats upstairs to trade (this dog is food motivated and won't release on command without an exchange). I was able to get most of the bag, but it was pretty shredded by the time I thought I got it all. DH had taken Toby downstairs and Toby took advantage. That room also has buckets of dirty water in it while they retile. No telling if Toby drank any. Sunday morning at 2 a.m. I was startled awake by the gut wrenching sound of dog wretches...I immediately thought of Barkley and the chemo side effects but no, Barkley was sound asleep...it was Toby, who threw up some partially digested food and a part of that cookie wrapper. We got it all cleaned up and woke up again at 6 to wretching...this continued off and on all day on Sunday. Late Sunday, before the vet closed I called and got a nurse on the line and we decided to dose him with a Pepcid instead of Barkley's Cerenia. Toby's temperature was normal, though taking it was like roping a calf in a rodeo. We had dry heaves throughout the night on Sunday. Hubby then confessed to me Toby ate one of his garlic supplements and also scarfed some stale bread a neighbor had put out for the birds on a walk. Knowing all of this and worrying we might have something contagious (to Barkley) or a partial obstruction, we went to see the vet on Monday, the same one who is doing Barkley's care and treatments. We had seen him 3 months earlier with Toby for a suspected obstruction. We had to do the barium series then--and there was no obstruction. Anyway, the x-ray revealed distress in the small intestine and Toby was diagnosed with colitis, given a shot, some antibiotics, and instructions for Pepcid and canned ID for the next 5 days. So far so good, though he definitely isn't his usual in your face self. At least I got to sleep last night. DH feels awful and vows to be more careful--with Toby you have to be quick and ever vigilent. If you aren't he gets into trouble--usually grabbing road kill on walks. 

So, this week started with a dog in chemotherapy and a sick dog with colitis. Fun start to the week, but at least Barkley is doing well and Toby is on the mend. With all the money we've given the vet this year they should name a treatment/exam room after us at the clinic.

Sorry this was too long...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How 'bout Eastlake's Rooftop Bark(ley)atorium for the FUN rooftop play space.... that is, of course, if V...'s Eastlake Animal Hospital is not voted in.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> How 'bout Eastlake's Rooftop Bark(ley)atorium for the FUN rooftop play space.... that is, of course, if V...'s Eastlake Animal Hospital is not voted in.


I think the Rooftop Bark(ley)atorium is a good name, though Toby does go to doggie day camp there and uses that rooftop play space. 

I do think the vet who owns the clinic has a good start on a college fund for her youngest thanks to us and our two dogs so far this year.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We could amend it to the Barkatobium?????


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We could amend it to the Barkatobium?????


"Bark"a"Tobi"um - I LOVE IT!

Gosh, I knew Toby was sick but had no idea that you had gone through such an ordeal! And, fully expecting Barkley to be the one with issues. My what a weekend you had.

I'm very glad Barkley is doing so well and that Toby is on the mend. Keep up the good work and try to get some rest!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley, Rusty and Toby*

Glad to read that Barkley and Rusty and Toby are doing well.

My heart goes out to all with sick doggies. I feel your pain.
It's ok for Ken or I to be sick, or hurt, but not my Smooch or Snobear!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Barkley is doing well and Toby is doing better.

Toby just had to add to the drama didn't he?
So sorry he felt he needed to add the the vet's child's college fund, but I sure am glad things are better now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm glad Barkley is doing well and Toby is doing better.
> 
> Toby just had to add to the drama didn't he?
> So sorry he felt he needed to add the the vet's child's college fund, but I sure am glad things are better now.


We've often joked that Toby is our little "Drama King". I caught the boys nestling with one another today, and Barkley was on top which leads me to think he knew Toby needed some brotherly love. It was so sweet. Barkley did this for Beau during his final days with us. I had an aaaah moment.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Glad to read that Barkley and Rusty and Toby are doing well.
> 
> My heart goes out to all with sick doggies. I feel your pain.
> It's ok for Ken or I to be sick, or hurt, but not my Smooch or Snobear!!


We feel the same way about our dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We could amend it to the Barkatobium?????


That term is definitely more appropriately describes our house!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> We've often joked that Toby is our little "Drama King". I caught the boys nestling with one another today, and Barkley was on top which leads me to think he knew Toby needed some brotherly love. It was so sweet. Barkley did this for Beau during his final days with us. I had an aaaah moment.


and this image gave me an aaaah moment. How sweet.:smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Barkley is doing so well but sad that Toby is feeling sick. Sweet Barkley taking care of his brother is so sweet. They really love each other.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so glad to hear everything is slightly calming down......I totally agree with the let me be sick any day of the week but not my Belle. 

The other night from the top shelf in the freezer (about 6 feet high) I dropped a 4 lb frozen roast on my big toe and all I could think while I was writhing in pain is that I was so glad it hit me and not my baby.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Barkely's treatment went well, thanks for the update.Hugs to Barkely.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to here that Barkley in doing well and that Toby is on the mend. 

Will be keeping you all in our prayers and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Barkley is having a good weekend. He's often in my thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you, Barkley and Toby. Hope the weekend's going well.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

pawsitive thoughts coming your way


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi all, 

Barkley is doing fine, though he's been resting more this weekend. He's also itchy, probably due to the fact it's like an allergy zone in the house with the construction dust.

Toby is still throwing up early every morning. This morning we made it to 5 a.m. He throws up a little food and water, then is fine for another 20-24 hours. We are stumped, sleepless and worried. He's going back to the vet this morning. He is eating ONLY canned ID (and this time hubby is not slipping him anything). Normal poops, mostly normal energy. Even Barkley is worried about Toby now.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Toby can use some prayers as well as Barkley.

Barkley goes in for his second chemo next Monday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez I am so sorry to hear about your Toby. I know you don't want to face this right now, but did they do an ultrasound on him to make sure there's no partial blockage? It sounds like there might be...
You are constantly in my thoughts and prayers, as well as both Barkley and now Toby. 
I'm glad to hear that Barkley is doing well! Please be sure to let us know what the vet says about Toby when you get a chance.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Geez I am so sorry to hear about your Toby. I know you don't want to face this right now, but did they do an ultrasound on him to make sure there's no partial blockage? It sounds like there might be...
> You are constantly in my thoughts and prayers, as well as both Barkley and now Toby.
> I'm glad to hear that Barkley is doing well! Please be sure to let us know what the vet says about Toby when you get a chance.


They did an x-ray and didn't see anything to indicate a partial blockage. They may decide to schedule a sonogram today. They did a pancreatitis snap test but not a giardia snap test. I'm going to insist on a full blood panel and fecal exam as well. If he ingested contaminated bread from our neighbor's bird-feeding efforts it's likely he picked up something nasty, though we are stumped that he only throws up early in the mornings. He keeps on wanting to go into our bedroom (the construction zone) every night before bed. Hubby has theorized that perhaps he wakes up in the early a.m. and the fact he's not in "his" bedroom stresses him out and he throws up. I'm not sure about that but I guess anything is possible. He is a lot needier since the construction started. We have about 10 more days of construction/clean up left so the end is in sight for that.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just a weird thought....is he waking too hungry? Especially since all he's eating is the canned I/D. A lot of dogs will vomit in the mornings if they're hungry, I see it at the pet hotel, and sometimes my Toby will do it. I've seen Tito do it a couple of times if he gets fed real late because of a show etc.
Normally what they vomit up when they're hungry is just bile, but I've seen white foamy saliva, too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't imagine what you are going through, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
Kisses & Hugs to Barkley and Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> just a weird thought....is he waking too hungry? Especially since all he's eating is the canned I/D. A lot of dogs will vomit in the mornings if they're hungry, I see it at the pet hotel, and sometimes my Toby will do it. I've seen Tito do it a couple of times if he gets fed real late because of a show etc.
> Normally what they vomit up when they're hungry is just bile, but I've seen white foamy saliva, too.


That was on my list as well. The vet didn't seem to think that was the case, though he does think Toby needs Cerenia for a few days to help push his intestines back to normal. He noted a lot of noise in his tummy. Toby's fecal, giardia and body functions are all normal, there is no suspicion of a blockage given he is regular in elimination. We did a full blood profile to make sure nothing else is brewing. His weight is the same. While we give him the Cerenia we'll start to retransition him back to his normal food and hopefully it will work.

While there they did a full rectal exam and Toby had his anals "professionally" expressed for the first time in his life...boy was he full and stinky! They did it in the back and the house cat came by in the middle of it--and you guessed it: Toby barked just as the sacs were releasing...oh boy! 

Thanks everyone! We are very very gun shy right now with all these doggie health issues.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't realize your Toby was still ailing. 

Did he make a big mess in the exam room???? It sure sounds like it. Oh well, drama kings must live up to their reputatons.:uhoh:

I hope they find out what is going on he gets better quickly! At least his blood test sounds good, but I am sure you are quite puzzled and (of course) worried.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I didn't realize your Toby was still ailing.
> 
> Did he make a big mess in the exam room???? It sure sounds like it. Oh well, drama kings must live up to their reputatons.:uhoh:
> 
> I hope they find out what is going on he gets better quickly! At least his blood test sounds good, but I am sure you are quite puzzled and (of course) worried.


Of course my biggest fear is he has some type of cancer as well, but hopefully that will not be the case. If we could get the construction workers out of our house and if we could move back into our bedroom I think Toby would feel less stressed and anxious. 

Toby did have fun today--he got nose to nose with the cat and almost beak to nose with the house bird they have. He did really well meeting the bird and the bird was very interested in him as well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

10 more days of construction? Hurry up guys!

I'm glad Toby had fun with the cat and bird.:

Does Toby drink cold water in the morning? This is way out there, but Copper throws up if he drinks cold water on an empty stomach so I have to make sure his water is warm.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't believe Copper throws up if his water is too cold...my Toby (and Tito) both throw up if they eat ice cubes! Too funny of a coincidence, yet another thing our boys have in common!
Anne I'm sorry to hear your Toby is still under the weather. This has to be such a huge strain on you. I don't blame you for being gunshy. 
It happened because you made a comment that you really needed him to stay well right now....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> 10 more days of construction? Hurry up guys!
> 
> I'm glad Toby had fun with the cat and bird.:
> 
> Does Toby drink cold water in the morning? This is way out there, but Copper throws up if he drinks cold water on an empty stomach so I have to make sure his water is warm.


Toby throws up before he goes over to the water bowl. He jumps off the bed/sofa or dog bed, runs into the dining room, throws up in a corner then runs over to drink water. 

Speaking of water, since we are all sleeping in the great room these days our space is tight (our king sized bed is now in the middle of the room). The other morning Barkley woke up early and started pacing back and forth. Assuming he needed to go outside to take care of business I drug myself out of bed only for him to run over to the water dish and begin slurping water like crazy. He didn't need to go outside but I guess he wanted permission to make noise drinking water that would wake us up??? When he finished he trotted back over to the sofa, jumped on it, and went back to sleep! Dogs are so funny!

The shower door was installed today and I cannot believe how beautiful it is all turning out. I actually dreamed I was restocking the bathroom--I'm so ready to get back to life as we used to know it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I can't believe Copper throws up if his water is too cold...my Toby (and Tito) both throw up if they eat ice cubes! Too funny of a coincidence, yet another thing our boys have in common!
> Anne I'm sorry to hear your Toby is still under the weather. This has to be such a huge strain on you. I don't blame you for being gunshy.
> It happened because you made a comment that you really needed him to stay well right now....


The vet told us to start transitioning Toby back to his normal food while he was taking the Cerenia. Toby is so happy! Let's just hope we don't see it again at 2 a.m. tomorrow morning. If he wasn't stressed before his vet exam today, he definitely was later after being violated with a rectal exam. :uhoh:

That's odd about the dogs throwing up if they eat ice cubes. I grew up eating ice chips for nausea!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wanted you to know You and Barkley are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been thinking about you all and am so glad to hear Barkley is doing so well. 

I hope Toby starts feeling better so your house will calm down and you can get back to concentrating on construction count down.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How are Barkley and Toby today?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm hoping Toby had a good morning and so did Barkley. Which of course would mean you did too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope both of the pups are doing well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi! We had a fabulous night of sleeping in our great room last night--all of us! Toby didn't throw up in the dining room and Barkley also had a good night. Whew! We love Cerenia. We were able to start transitioning Toby back to real food last night so we were a little worried we might wake up to doggie nausea but everything is going well. 
His parasite panel came back and he is free of them, free of giardia. Now we are waiting for a full blood panel I asked them to do. Toby just turned 6 but hubby and I decided to put him on a seniors protocol. From now on he will get 2 blood panels a year and twice annual rectal exams.
Now we are watching and waiting for Barkley--it seems he sniffed out part of some bread on his morning walk before hubby could get it from him...so....we are praying he doesn't get ill from this. I hate to report my neighbor to the health department but I'm getting more tempted with each passing day. We avoid walking by his house but the rats, possums and squirrels bring it out to across the street from him-- a real health hazard. He is sort of clueless when it comes to keeping dogs healthy. He's at the entrance to our neighborhood so we cannot avoid his house.

Barkley also lunged at a cat on the walk so we think he's feeling pretty good this week!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

You certainly have your hands full. Glad everyone is feeling better now. Meggie and I are big fans of Cerenia too. Hope your boys stay well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you all had a good night. Hooray!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GRRRRRRR.....

Hubby took the dogs for a walk this p.m. and Barkley ate a piece of "Birdman's" Bread....then Toby went outside and scarfed something one of the workers threw down....THEN...hubby let Toby downstairs (we keep them upstairs behind a baby gate when the workers are here). I previously made the dog's dinner and had them on the counters, never thinking Toby would get downstairs without my knowledge--oh no--hubby let Toby down then hubby left to go into the backyard...and all the sudden I hear gobble gobble gobble--I run downstairs to catch Toby chowing down on Barkley's dish (not his!!). Barkley's got the yummy B vitamin liquid in it and is much more delicious than his canned ID and part kibble...grrrrr....

They also put stain down on our new floor and now we are breathing that smell. 

I have a feeling we are not going to have a good night. I told hubby that HE could take the dogs to the vet tomorrow and explain how all these eating indiscretions happened!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry this is happening. Hopefully Barkley and Toby will be fine. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Hope you have a calm night!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hoping that Barkley and Toby are going to be ok and you have a good night sleep.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh geez, you've sure got your hands full! 
I think you should make a copy of all of Toby's vet bills and put them in an envelope with a note to your neighbor that says, "I know you mean well, but this is what your bread cost me this week". Maybe that would get thru to him.
I hope you didn't have a bad night.




Dallas Gold said:


> GRRRRRRR.....
> 
> Hubby took the dogs for a walk this p.m. and Barkley ate a piece of "Birdman's" Bread....then Toby went outside and scarfed something one of the workers threw down....THEN...hubby let Toby downstairs (we keep them upstairs behind a baby gate when the workers are here). I previously made the dog's dinner and had them on the counters, never thinking Toby would get downstairs without my knowledge--oh no--hubby let Toby down then hubby left to go into the backyard...and all the sudden I hear gobble gobble gobble--I run downstairs to catch Toby chowing down on Barkley's dish (not his!!). Barkley's got the yummy B vitamin liquid in it and is much more delicious than his canned ID and part kibble...grrrrr....
> 
> ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the eating indiscretions did not cause any problems. These boogers sure will eat the darndest things and smile and wag at you when told they shouldn't. Kind like "Hey Mom, did you see the yummy goodie I just found?".:doh:

I'd love to see pictures when you get the renovation finished. I can sympathize with you about the mess now though.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So - how is everyone?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well....so far...so good.... the Cerenia really helped Toby over the nausea and Barkley is fine so far. 

Two years ago, after another eating indiscretion I approached "Birdman" about the bread and he promised me he would keep it behind his fence--unfortunately he didn't realize the big animals (rats, possums, squirrels, skunks and who knows what else) carry it over the fence and leave it when a car or other distraction comes by. Someone else actually called Code Enforcement on the huge bird feeder he kept in his yard and he had to get rid of it (that was truly disgusting). All of his immediate neighbors have rodent issues so my guess is one of them had enough of it. This guy has a swimming pool and I can only imagine how disgusting that thing is (with bird poo all around and in it). We have other neighbors who throw apple cores and corn cobs out for who knows what animals. Just disgusting. It might be fine in a rural area but in a large surburban environment it is a health hazard. 

In all fairness to Birdman, he is a little dense, but he has a good heart for the dogs at least-he walks a neighbor's dog that is outside 24/7 and neglected and he also walks his big bird around in a baby carriage daily. He puts the cage on top of this modified carriage--it's a sight to see. He is rumored to be cruel to the cats that come on his property to bird watch though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby and Barkley*

So glad to read that Toby and Barkley are doing well.
Your neighbor sounds like he is Kind-Hearted, but he is creating a hazard.
I used to feed the birds, but that brought more squirells around to eaat their food and then my Smooch and Snobear started to eat the bird food that fell on the ground. Ken said, "get rid of the bird feeder." We live right up against a tree farm, and even without the bird feeder, Smooch and Snobear were
"skunked" under our open deck, in October!!

Too bad your neighbor can't adopt the dog he walks everyday!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Just checking on everyone this morning to see how the "chow hounds" lol are doing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Last I heard Anne was still without power (yesterday afternoon). Barkley has more chemo tomorrow, so I'm praying doubly hard that he sails thru like he did with his initial dose.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh! Thank you - that's good to know, I didn't know that - kind of out of the loop. I also pray he sails right through the treatment.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Just checking on this morning to see how the "chow hounds" lol are doing.


Thanks for checking on us. We are still holed up at my father in laws house, will probably be so for another day I suspect. They are repairing my area of town last. I'm about ready to go out and hijack a power truck and demand they go to my house! It's 47 upstairs as of this morning, after 70+ hours without power. I'll probably get arrested but I gather it's warm in jail?!

Barkley and Toby are bored stiff. My f-in-law lives on a busy street without a fence so it's leashed potty walks only and plenty of ice/fallen trees so I'm a little nervous. I"m going to throw them in the SUV and take them back to the house for a normal walk (and check on the house). Barkley has another chemo tomorrow and Toby is going in for a much needed bath. With all the illness, home construction (delayed until we get power) and snow/power outages Mr. Toby is stinky dirty. He's been so sweet, right by my side, keeping me warm. My father in law's driveway is sloped and full of water/ice/snow so I spent part of the day shoveling snow, a first. I hope the wind will evaporate the mess, but we are possibly getting rain/snow flurries tonight so I'll be nervous driving to the vets. 

I'm so ready for 70s and sunny skies!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was really hoping they could finish the floors (even in the cold with no power) so they could dry and the smell could go away while you were away.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> I was really hoping they could finish the floors (even in the cold with no power) so they could dry and the smell could go away while you were away.....


No such luck. The contractor wants light when he paints! I did see the floor yesterday when the burglar alarm went nuts as the battery back up was dying. It is gorgeous so I can't wait for little doggie feet to get it dirty. :uhoh:

I put my porch light on and will ask my other neighbor to check it around 8 tonight. If it's on I'll come home and get the heat up so I can bring the boys later. 

Do you hear/see any Oncor trucks in your neighborhood? I think Lake Highlands is the last area to get restored. I called and hit the downed power line prompt to get a live person instead of the endless voice mail and she told me most likely our power will be restored sometime tomorrow. I am going to be a home body once I get home and never leave my warm well lit house!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Anne - 

The trucks are all over the area - our neighbors have power again......I am hoping you do to.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry you have been without power Anne. We were without electricity once after an ice storm in Oct. for 7 days. I have been grateful for all my utilities and warm home, hot water, TV every since!!!
Thinking of you, my friend and sweet Barkley too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Sorry you have been without power Anne. We were without electricity once after an ice storm in Oct. for 7 days. I have been grateful for all my utilities and warm home, hot water, TV every since!!!
> Thinking of you, my friend and sweet Barkley too.


I definitely have a new appreciation for electricity, warmth, comfort of home, neighbors and friends (and even the father in law for providing us shelter). My dear alley neighbor (who had power) called me as the power trucks were leaving the alley. I immediately called another neighbor holed up in a hotel and we started a phone tree of the 7 neighbors in our little block without power. It was like moving back to a college dorm after summer break last night. The dogs were ecstatic to be home. I'm thrilled too, a little tired and a little stuffy because the floor stain smell is pretty strong. I'm warm, safe, slept on a comfortable bed and getting ready to take Barkley for chemo and Toby for a long needed professional bath. Poor Barkley--I wish he were just getting a bath, but he doesn't know what is happening and for the moment he is thrilled to be home. Then while my contractor paints the bedroom I'll go restock all the stuff we lost in the refrigerator/freezer. I guesstimate we lost about $200 in food--not as bad as some though we wish we didn't have to do this. 

I'm thinking of creating "I Survived The 2010 Blizzard and Power Outage" sweatshirts for my neighbors. I feel as though we were unwitting participants on a reality TV show like Survivor! 

Finally, I have a new appreciation for what all you all up north of the Red River put up with every winter. I can handle 113 degrees (just strip!) easier than I can handle cold, snow and driving headaches. Once we can afford it (not presently) hubby wants to install a whole house generator because these power outages happen all too often here. 

Here's hoping we ALL get an early and long-lasting mild spring!:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Second Chemo*

Our vet sent me a message telling me the second chemo treatment will happen as soon as he gets out of emergency surgery. I certainly understand because we've been that emergency surgery a month ago today. He did tell me the blood tests show his blood work is good with his rbc increasing. Whew! 

It sure is quiet around the house today without the pitter patter and noise of my two golden boys. Toby is getting his first professional grooming today. We just haven't had the opportunity to do this ourselves with all the craziness of this year and he is in desperate need of some grooming!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope all is going well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got home with Barkley. He ran out of the treatment area. The doc said he is doing very well and his blood work shows he is tolerating the chemo drugs. His RBC is up another 2 points and they are pleased with his progress so far. On the way out we stopped to greet the new house bird. Barkley is a happy boy, just finishing his breakfast with gusto.

The doc also took a blood sample to send to the Canine Cancer Consortium to help the cause of cancer research. Barkley now has a legacy in this fight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you and Barkley for thinking of others. So glad to hear that Mr. B is doing well! Keep it up sweetheart!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Go Barkley Go! Good to read good news here.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Barkley did well with his second chemo treatment and he got to greet the new house bird. 

We were considering a generator, but have opted for husband's dream fireplace instead. I'd be okay as long as we had heat. Water would be nice too, but oh well.....

I hope Toby liked his grooming and is feeling better.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad Barkley is doing well and Toby is smell free!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so glad to hear Barkley is doing well. I am sure Toby is happy after being at the groomer too. Give them both a big hug!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How are your boys doing? I hope everything is just wonderful.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Barkley's Third Chemo Session*



coppers-mom said:


> How are your boys doing? I hope everything is just wonderful.:smooch:


Thanks for asking! Barkley just had his third chemotherapy session today and is still at the clinic being observed. I'm anxiously awaiting the phone call to bring him home. I talked to a nurse earlier and she said he did fine. We are dealing with some major fur/skin issues. He is blowing his coat--probably from the combination of the chemotherapy drugs, surgical anesthesia, allergies, dry air inside the house due to us running our heater (unusual for us), inability to bathe him after his splenectomy and the seasonal changes to spring (finally!). We kept most of his allergies under control in previous years with acupuncture and baths. Unfortunately we can't do the acupuncture during the chemo. He's scratched his fur and created some bald spots. We put a tshirt on him 24/7 and an e-collar (when we are home). I upped his prescription antihistamine. Because he is on rimadyl they cannot give him cortisone injections. They are doing some skin scrapings and an ear cleaning for me because the e-collar causes the gunk to go wild in his ears. Poor Barkley is a mess. They also need to check his anal growth while he is there. Hopefully I can pick him up in an hour or two. We really miss him when he's not here with us. 

Dropping him off this morning was really hard. First he can't eat and he was distressed when he didn't get his breakfast and a Good Morning, I'm a Special Boy PB Kong. He gets a dab of Peanut Butter in his Kong every morning just because he's special. When I walked him into his treatment stall I almost cried because the look he gave me was one of why are you abandoning me here? I cannot wait to get him home and feed him something! Then to top it off there was a woman in the reception area distraught over her pet. I didn't ask but I could tell it wasn't good news for her. 

Toby, well Toby is very needy when Barkley isn't around. We've given him a long walk and lots of attention. Thank goodness he is healthy! We always thought he would enjoy being the only dog and center of attention but I'm rethinking that opinion.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry for the anxiety and fur problems. I use this on Abby's tummy and feet for her allergies and she really loves it. I just pick up the bottle and she lays down and rolls over on her back (hussy). I guess with the chemo (and scar) I would clear it with the Vet first.
http://www.westcoastpetsupply.com/2/Bio-Groom-Lido-Med-Anti-Itch-Spray/

How many more chemo treatments do you have to do?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

It's all hard, isn't it? I'm sorry - I remember that leaving thing. And, they never had me withhold food.

So, regarding his itching, have you tried the spray gold bond in the really itchy spots? It really helped Duke. And, can you bathe him now? "Relief" shampoo was really the only thing that helped Duke's allergies. And, on occassion, I would rinse him with baking soda and water first prior to bathing because it strips the hair/fur of all the left on product.

Sweet Barkley and Toby - give them both lots of hugs from me today, okay?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Good Morning, I'm a Special Boy PB Kong. He gets a dab of Peanut Butter in his Kong every morning just because he's special.


He sure is and Toby is too! I'm glad Barkley is doing well and sorry you are having problems with his skin and allergies. I hope he gets to come home soon and get his treats soon.:smooch:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope with all my heart that Barkley's chemo is successful. Just once I want to see cancer LOSE.

Sending hugs to your brave boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley's home and very happy, full from a big meal, and resting comfortably. Once again he came charging out of the treatment room and one employee had to jump out of his way--he wanted to see me! That's my boy!

They gave him a benadryl injection as part of his chemo so he's probably going to be fine for the rest of the day. His skin test didn't show any staph or bacterial infection thank goodness and his ears just had gunk, nothing that requires treatment. Hooray! Most likely it was from the e-collar we put on him. They prescribed an antibiotic spray to help with his itchiness so we'll try that first, but I do appreciate the suggestions from everyone! 

He's been limping after his bath last Sunday as well. Because of this I drove hubby's mid-life crisis car, a convertible 350 Z, to take him to and from his appointment. Barkley can get in and out of it much better than our other transportation. While it was cold this morning, it was approaching 70 this afternoon so before we drove back I took the top down for him, a very special treat!  He loved the ride! 

They examined his anal growth and good news--no change! It's holding steady, which is wonderful because there is no way we can effectively treat it during this chemotherapy.

He's about to get an evening I'm a Special Boy PB Kong because he's truly a special boy! I enjoy spoiling him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I hope with all my heart that Barkley's chemo is successful. Just once I want to see cancer LOSE.
> 
> Sending hugs to your brave boy!


Thanks! I'd love to see cancer lose. Unfortunately, hemangiosarcoma always wins in the end (unless old age gets him first), though we'd like to see him live as long as possible with a good quality of life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Barkley. Way to go sweetheart. I know you ALL will have a great evening.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just thinking about you all.

I am so glad to hear he is doing so well.

So the chemo is over half done right as in only 2 chemo treatments left - right?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> I was just thinking about you all.
> 
> I am so glad to hear he is doing so well.
> 
> So the chemo is over half done right as in only 2 chemo treatments left - right?


Yes, only 2 more treatments, 3 weeks apart. Five treatments are given for this form of cancer. We've done 3 as of today. After these treatments we have an option of starting a daily at-home pill form of chemotherapy, but we will cross that bridge when we get to it. 

He's sleeping comfortably now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Praying for Barkley and you. Glad he is resting.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> He's been limping after his bath last Sunday as well. Because of this I drove hubby's mid-life crisis car, a convertible 350 Z, to take him to and from his appointment. Barkley can get in and out of it much better than our other transportation. While it was cold this morning, it was approaching 70 this afternoon so before we drove back I took the top down for him, a very special treat!  He loved the ride!
> 
> He's about to get an evening I'm a Special Boy PB Kong because he's truly a special boy! I enjoy spoiling him!


I can jsut imagine Barkley in the convertible. I would get shot for putting a dog in my husband's mid-life crisis car! Your husband rocks!

I hope Barkley and Toby are doing well and getting spoiled.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I can jsut imagine Barkley in the convertible. I would get shot for putting a dog in my husband's mid-life crisis car! Your husband rocks!
> 
> I hope Barkley and Toby are doing well and getting spoiled.


My husband does rock! He thinks it's cute when they slobber all over the door! Of course the cleaning stuff comes out immediately afterwards! Thanks for asking about my boys! Yep, both boys are being spoiled today. Barkley is still very itchy, still sporting his tshirt, and still dropping fur everywhere. I think Golden tumbleweeds really make for some great decor on our floors!  

I'm not sure what is going on but Toby is a wild child today. He is repeatedly zooming, attacking Barkley's bed (brought it from the bedroom into the kitchen!), trying to "attack" me, humping poor unsuspecting Barkley, and shaking his Wubba like crazy. Pent up energy, just like when he was 6 months old, except we thought we'd passed that stage of his life . At least now I can signal him to sit and give myself a break! It's rained so much recently we haven't had a good ball chasing session--maybe tomorrow the field will be dry....maybe! When Toby was zooming around at one point Barkley and I exchanged knowing looks that said "what the heck is going on with Toby--not puppy stuff again?!!".


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Spring is in the air for Toby? I'm glad he is feeling good enough to be a bit of a pain.

Is there any chance you have a picture of Barkley in his T-shirt? You really should get on in the convertible and show it to me!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Spring is in the air for Toby? I'm glad he is feeling good enough to be a bit of a pain.
> 
> Is there any chance you have a picture of Barkley in his T-shirt? You really should get on in the convertible and show it to me!


Toby can be a pain and then so sweet and loving you would think it's his "good" twin! He's been very sweet today so far, though he did scarf up a food wrapper on our before daybreak walk! I hope that does not come back to bother us all...

I'll see what I can do to get a photo of Mr. "Hot Stuff" Barkley in costume in his car!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was checking in and must apologize for it being so long since I officially checked on Barkley.

How's he going? What has he been up to? I hope you have all been having a good time.
:wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Fourth Chemo Session*

Today was Barkley's 4th chemo session. When we got to the lobby he started shaking like crazy and finally just sighed and dropped to the floor resigned with what was going to happen. I had a hard time holding it together. It's a gray day in Dallas and my mood fits the day. Taking him to his chemo sessions is already emotional torture because he must fast beforehand and he usually barks at me to feed him.  

The good news is his hct level is 34, and his liver and kidney values are normal and his white blood cell count is normal and steady. 

Please say a prayer and keep Barkley in your thoughts. Tomorrow afternoon he has an echo cardiogram to determine the extent of damage, if any, to his heart. If his heart looks good we will proceed to a 5th and final round of chemotherapy. I don't have any indication his heart is bad because he still enjoys his walks and still insists on going the full route. He is a little slower and pants a little louder on uphill portions, but he still can try to chase a squirrel like before his diagnosis. He was slower on uphills right before his chemo started so I hope that's just a side effect of his splenectomy. 

His allergies flared into a major issue with more fur loss and black spots. They think it is due to the higher pollen counts this spring, the fact he isn't getting acupuncture for his allergies (acupuncture and chemotherapy don't compliment one another) and the fact his immunity is down from the surgery and the chemotherapy. So he's being bathed and groomed at the vets now and will get weekly benadryl injections to help his itchies. He will be in tshirts for the forseeable future. Our neighbors we pass on walks who don't know of Barkley's diagnosis must think we are crazy to "dress" him like that!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sure at this point it must seem like a very long journey, but hang in there you are almost done. I know that after Abby had her bloat and then a week later her stomach surgery she would shake horribly if we even drove by the Vet. But that was years ago and she is fine with going now. 

Fingers crossed for your tests tomorrow!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Today was Barkley's 4th chemo session. When we got to the lobby he started shaking like crazy and finally just sighed and dropped to the floor resigned with what was going to happen. I had a hard time holding it together. It's a gray day in Dallas and my mood fits the day. Taking him to his chemo sessions is already emotional torture because he must fast beforehand and he usually barks at me to feed him.
> 
> The good news is his hct level is 34, and his liver and kidney values are normal and his white blood cell count is normal and steady.
> 
> ...


Anne i am so pleased it went well and yes the out of breath is the due to the splenectomy as the blood can't pass round as quick my Meg was the same.
:crossfing crossed and big hugs and prayers for tomorrow.
If you would like me to send some of the sock's (new ones) i put on Daisy and the hair bands PM me your address and i will send some for you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hugs to your brave boy Barkley, prayers for you both as you fight this terrible disease. Glad he is still able to enjoy his daily walks. Wishing you both many happy, healthy days ahead.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Barkley dislikes going to the vet so much. I know it is stressful for both of you.

I am very happy his blood test results look so good, even though it is greek to me.

Copper pants like crazy and his endurance definitely suffered a blow after his splenectomy. Since Meg showed similar symptoms, I guess it could be due to the splenectomy. I know it reduces their immune system by about 30%, but I never thought about it contributing to his panting so much. My regular vet does not have a clue when I ask him and his specialists say that don't know much about spleenless dogs.

Copper's skin had flared up in the last week. He had an infected area and was showing signs of other issues so he got a medicated bath yesterday. His is due to being spleenless since he never had these issues until last year, so Barkley's probably will be worse now that his spleen is gone. I wash Copper in Duovo(I think) chlorhexadine shampoo upon his oncologist's recommendation. It makes a HUGE difference in his skin. Ask your vet tomorrow and see if he/she thinks it would be good for Barkley.

I will keep you and Barkley in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Keep the neighbors guessing you pretty boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was thinking his next session was approaching. I am so glad he is doing so well and will pray for a spectacular echo tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My boy is home, after a delay due to my electric gate not opening and the manual release not releasing! I couldn't get my car out to go get him! My good neighbor took me down to pick Barkley up and drove us back. Then he came over and engineered a temporary solution so I can get my car out of the garage and driveway tomorrow! The thing broke sometime today! 

Barkley looks so cute--and they blew his curls out so he's not curly now! He looks like he's gained about 30 pounds with his new shampoo and groom! All that fluff is cute, though he isn't too happy about it at all. I spoke with his vet again and I can be present during the echo so I'll be there! I asked if Barkley could possibly handle the .9 mile walk to the vets and back should I not be able to get my gate opened and he thought Barkley would be perfectly fine to walk that distance. Thankfully I can now drive him in style in his convertible. The vet also said we can get him an iv antihistamine next week if he's still itchy. 

I'm busy trying to rid the house of the last of the construction dust that seems to come back every time we turn our central heat on...grrrr... that stuff makes me itch so I know it affects Barkley.

He's had two meals tonight because he is a hungry boy. He'll be sleeping on the big bed tonight because I need him to do it, plus I know he's comfy up there! 

Thank you all so much for your support during this cancer journey. It means a lot! Now I need to go get the e-collar--he's itchy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

So glad that Barkley is HOME with you. I bet he will have a good sleep tonight!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad Barkley is home and eating a good supper. I bet he is handsome with his fluffy new hair do. Stay strong Barkley old boy. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Mr. Handsome. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been following closely, I think you understand? I just wanted to say I'm happy to hear he's home, and that's sweet about the "big bed."


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray that you have your fluffy snuggly boy home and he's feeling hungry!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Barkley is home and got to have two dinners. I'm also glad the vet thought .9 X2 miles was not too much for Barkley, but even happier he gets to ride in his convertible. 

A straight haired Barkley? Hmmmm - I am having trouble picturing that. I realy like the curls.:

_"He'll be sleeping on the big bed tonight because I need him to do it"_

That is so very sweet and totally understandable. Give him a hig and kiss from me. I shall keep you and him in my thoughts and prayers for a good echo tomorrow.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fingers being crossed right now and good wishes on their way


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Barkley's Echo cardiogram*

We are back and now anxiously awaiting the cardiologist's report. Barkley's onco vet, surgical nurse and I held him during the procedure. He was a nervous wreck, shaking from tip of his muzzle to his tail. I was right in front of him stroking him. He shook, keened, cried softly and panted during the procedure. It was all I could do to hold it together and not fall apart, but I knew if Barkley saw me upset it would only make him more anxious. The sonogramer said she thought things looked good, with the exception of a slightly thicker mitral valve, but not to take her word for it because the cardiologist reads these things and sometimes comes to different conclusions. We will think positively and hope for the best for him. At least there was nothing glaringly wrong that would cause them to tell me to stop exercising him. That would truly diminish the quality of Barkley's life as he loves/lives to walk. I mentioned at one point his dad was going to come home soon and take him for a walk and his tail started wagging. That made him happy for a moment while he focused on that. 

I took him in "his" convertible (aka hubby's mid-life crisis toy). He loved it--it is a beautiful day and he needed a sweet ride to and from. When he got home he got a mid-day (3rd) meal. Since his weight has dropped he now gets an extra feeding. Toby is envious. Tonight Barkley will sleep once again on the big bed next to me, hopefully not sharing the pillow, but if that is what he wants then I guess I'll let him...

We should know something as early as tonight, or possibly tomorrow. So thank you everyone for your concern and support and keep those fingers crossed just a little longer please. :crossfing

I forgot to add his blood pressure was high, and everyone assumed it was because of his nerves.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

fingers are still crossed and prayers sent...please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor Barkley. I am so sorry today's visit was so traumatic for him (and you). Your description makes me want to cry so you are one strong Mom for keeping it together for him.

Did he get to ride with the top down on his convertible? I sure hope so.

I shall keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for good test results and a wonderful night spent snuggling and cuddling.

Big hugs to to you both.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> He was a nervous wreck, shaking from tip of his muzzle to his tail. I was right in front of him stroking him. He shook, keened, cried softly and panted during the procedure.
> (snipped)
> I forgot to add his blood pressure was high, and everyone assumed it was because of his nerves.


Both of mine get like this for a routine vet check....it kills me. No amount of desensitization has worked yet.
And yes, BP definitely raises...
You're Barkley's rock...he's a lucky boy
Finger's stay crossed for you two every day


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't know how lucky I am. Copper loves going to the vet. As soon as we get in the lobby, he tries to open the half door and get in back with them.

Even with x-rays, 12 needle aspirations and two biospies a couple of weeks ago, he gladly left me() to go off with any/every vet tech or vet that wanted him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I didn't know how lucky I am. Copper loves going to the vet. As soon as we get in the lobby, he tries to open the half door and get in back with them.
> 
> Even with x-rays, 12 needle aspirations and two biospies a couple of weeks ago, he gladly left me() to go off with any/every vet tech or vet that wanted him.


You are lucky! Barkley is always happy to go inside, then a little light bulb goes off in his head when I sit down and he's ready to hit the door and let it hit him on the way out. We used to walk the dogs by the vets every few weeks to weigh them and let them say hi to the reception staff, and that trained them to enjoy going to the vets. Unfortunately with the cancer, surgery, chemo and now sonogram Barkley's had enough and associates the building with not feeling so good. Toby, well Toby screams with delight when we go to the vets, runs in, barks at the little orphans at the pet orphanage, barks at the bird, tries to find and kiss the house cat, and then barks at every animal entering the clinic. He loves the staff but gets really nervous if he sees me leave without him! His regular vet is very petite and tiny and when he stands on his hind legs (definitely not encouraged by us but something he does out of excitement--yes we are terrible dog parents that we couldn't break him of this and 1000 other little behaviors) he is eye to eye with her and tries to kiss her. It's pretty funny and thank goodness she owns a high energy retriever and knows how excited they can be! When he doesn't greet her in his "customary" way she knows he isn't feeling his best. 

Yes, top down today for my Mr. Barkley (despite the high pollen count). He is entitled to some fun in his day! He also got to visit with the vet's house bird for several minutes today. He is very sweet and really loves to just watch him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cop's had a fair amount of "work" done at the vet's, but doesn't seem to associate the pain and illnesses with the people or place.:crossfing


I'm so glad Barkley got to ride topless and visit with his bird friend.::listen: It's a secret, but my dogs get away with a lot too. My BassettX tries his best to jump on one special lady vet and she is Copper's vet - had never seem jack professionally. he just really, really likes her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Cop's had a fair amount of "work" done at the vet's, but doesn't seem to associate the pain and illnesses with the people or place.:crossfing
> 
> 
> I'm so glad Barkley got to ride topless and visit with his bird friend.::listen: It's a secret, but my dogs get away with a lot too. My BassettX tries his best to jump on one special lady vet and she is Copper's vet - had never seem jack professionally. he just really, really likes her.


 
Toby just adores his vet--he lets her do anything to any part of his anatomy, no questions asked. When she did his first anal exam he didn't even protest. I try to clean his ears or brush him--well you would think I was waterboarding him. . Toby also just adores Barkley's foster parents. He loves Barkley's foster Mom--and they are both coming by this weekend to cheer Barkley up and visit him. Toby is going to go wild and probably do a few zoomies for her!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update!!*

:--big_grin::--heart::--big_grin:

I just got the call and we have good news!! We have a good echocardiogram report....and we will be scheduling a 5th chemotherapy session in 3 weeks! Overall his heart is in good shape (all those walks helped his cardiac function I guess). The only 2 things noted on the report were they saw a slight thickening in one leaflet to his mitral valve but no compromise, leakage or murmur) and a slight reduction in the power of his heart (the explanation of that was beyond my comprehension but his vet wasn't concerned and told me not to worry and think his heart would give out). The bottom line is we let him rest for 3 weeks and then do a final round of doxorubicin and see where we go after that. 

*Thank you* *everyone* for your good wishes, prayers and thoughts. The power of forum members all over the world sending their good karma is awesome! Please continue to keep Barkley in your thoughts and prayers. Right now he is tired, itchy (they are discussing options for that as well) and happily resting after a traumatic day. I'll be giving him a special treat or two tonight to celebrate his good report.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

WOOHOO!!! Way to go Barkley! Way to show cancer what you are made of!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YAY!!!! What wonderful news!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So glad to read good news. Go Barkley Go!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What wonderful, wonderful news!

I hope you, Barkley and Toby have great fun with your company and a fantastic weekend! Play and have treats to your heart's content. Whoo hooooo!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad for the great news Anne!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good news! Now lets get the itch under control and we'll have a happy Barkley!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Still praying for Barkley!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Barkley, I am so proud of you!
I will keep you in my prayers, Hugs & Kisses from us.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What good news well done Barkley


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your continued support and prayers! It really does mean a lot to us! 

I have an update on something special that happened to Barkley yesterday--he had special visitors come by to see him. Before we adopted him, shortly before he turned 7, he was fostered by a couple for almost a year. He went into rescue when his former owner (a physican) gave up trying to control his allergies and he was furless. The physician brought him into a veterinary clinic for euthanasia. The visiting vet at the clinic that day asked him to release him to her and she kept him a few weeks, treating his skin and ear infections, before she called a local golden rescue group. Barkley's foster parents took a very dejected and depressed dog and over the months helped him over his depression at losing his first family. They also treated all of his medical issues. Every year at rescue events Barkley would set out on his own and go seek out his foster family and give them his special greetings. They came by our house yesterday to spend some time with him. They live on the opposite side of the metro area, about 50 miles away. I cannot adequately express how happy he was to see them and how touched John and I were to witness it. Shortly after their arrival we took Toby for a long walk and left them in the house for some special one on one time together. When we got back they were all on the floor with Barkley resting comfortably next to his foster dad, with his head in his lap. It was so sweet to see that the bond was still there, even after 6 years with us. Anyway, Barkley ate it up, Toby was extremely envious he wasn't the center of attention and by the end of the evening we had a very happy, but tired Barkley. He's still a happy, but tired, camper today. It's wonderful how special people come into a dogs' life and the dog remembers them years later. My hat is off to everyone who rescues and fosters. You truly make a difference.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thank you all for your continued support and prayers! It really does mean a lot to us!
> 
> I have an update on something special that happened to Barkley yesterday--he had special visitors come by to see him. Before we adopted him, shortly before he turned 7, he was fostered by a couple for almost a year. He went into rescue when his former owner (a physican) gave up trying to control his allergies and he was furless. The physician brought him into a veterinary clinic for euthanasia. The visiting vet at the clinic that day asked him to release him to her and she kept him a few weeks, treating his skin and ear infections, before she called a local golden rescue group. Barkley's foster parents took a very dejected and depressed dog and over the months helped him over his depression at losing his first family. They also treated all of his medical issues. Every year at rescue events Barkley would set out on his own and go seek out his foster family and give them his special greetings. They came by our house yesterday to spend some time with him. They live on the opposite side of the metro area, about 50 miles away. I cannot adequately express how happy he was to see them and how touched John and I were to witness it. Shortly after their arrival we took Toby for a long walk and left them in the house for some special one on one time together. When we got back they were all on the floor with Barkley resting comfortably next to his foster dad, with his head in his lap. It was so sweet to see that the bond was still there, even after 6 years with us. Anyway, Barkley ate it up, Toby was extremely envious he wasn't the center of attention and by the end of the evening we had a very happy, but tired Barkley. He's still a happy, but tired, camper today. It's wonderful how special people come into a dogs' life and the dog remembers them years later. My hat is off to everyone who rescues and fosters. You truly make a difference.


 
Anne, this brings tears to my eyes.... for so many different reasons and emotions. What a gift Barkley has brought of course to your family, but also to his fosters. And the fact that they have remained in his ( and your life) is a wonderful way that dogs reach outside themselves. He is a very very special boy in a very special special family. Ear rubs from our house.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

Anne-I am so glad to hear Barkley is doing well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely story. How wonderful that Barkley found you and his foster family too.

It was also very, very nice for you to give him and his foster family time alone to renew their bond.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so glad you shared that. What a treasure for Barkley, the foster parents and you guys. It's a bond that I believe only a golden can bring together.

Thank you for sharing. Sweet Barkley - I just love you, bud!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Barkley's story. What a sweet reunion. Dogs do remember and know so much more than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

DallasGold, I just read the whole thing about Barkley. Glad to hear he is going well. Our 9 year old Lacey (now 10)went through chemo the exact same time last year, total of 5 sessions along with the pills. Lacey had a tennis ball size mass removed from her abdomen area that was pressing on her bladder. Though all the usual key points regarding the mass were good, it still came with a diagnosis of hermangia-sarcoma, and they predicted a return of cancer in 6 months. We opted to do chemo. Except for one instance where she had a bit of upset tummy, she did wonderful. They are amazing doggies! This last December I took her for a 9 month post-chemo xray and ultrasound. I was so nervous and afraid. Well she came through with flying colors and the cancer vet was so thrilled. I never stop worrying about it, but wanted you to know that it sometimes does work out. Lacey has the exact same reaction as Barkley does when she now goes to the Vet. With everything she has gone through, she just knows nothing good happens when she has to walk throught the door to the exam room. We will think good thoughts for you and Barkley!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our3dogs said:


> DallasGold, I just read the whole thing about Barkley. Glad to hear he is going well. Our 9 year old Lacey (now 10)went through chemo the exact same time last year, total of 5 sessions along with the pills. Lacey had a tennis ball size mass removed from her abdomen area that was pressing on her bladder. Though all the usual key points regarding the mass were good, it still came with a diagnosis of hermangia-sarcoma, and they predicted a return of cancer in 6 months. We opted to do chemo. Except for one instance where she had a bit of upset tummy, she did wonderful. They are amazing doggies! This last December I took her for a 9 month post-chemo xray and ultrasound. I was so nervous and afraid. Well she came through with flying colors and the cancer vet was so thrilled. I never stop worrying about it, but wanted you to know that it sometimes does work out. Lacey has the exact same reaction as Barkley does when she now goes to the Vet. With everything she has gone through, she just knows nothing good happens when she has to walk throught the door to the exam room. We will think good thoughts for you and Barkley!


Our3Dogs, so Lacey is one year post diagnosis? Wow!! It's hearing stories like this that give us encouragement regarding our choice for Barkley's treatments. I'm finding throughout this journey I'm constantly asking myself questions, and wondering about other things. I'm sorry your Lacey got the diagnosis but I'm thrilled she is doing well. Are you still on the at home chemo pills? Is there anything special you are doing for her either supplement or nutrition wise?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Dallas Gold. (Sorry this will be so long) Yes, it was approximately Dec 5th last year when we, literally, stumbled across the mass- which due to some other circumstances we know was there back in June and earlier than that. It was a very slow growing mass. It was removed a few days after that. I remember sitting with my husband and the cancer Vet and she was reading the biopsy results. Everything in the report was very encouraging - but then they said "that being said -it is hermangiasarcoma and we predict it will return in 6 months". We told the Vet, we just can't sit here and wait for something to happen. That is when we decided on the chemo treatments. 

Lacey took the chemo pills inbetween her injections. Once we were through with the injections she took one more pill and that concluded all the treatments. The Vet told us they have had studies show that taking Doxicyclene and Peroxicam (human drugs) helps fight cancer (I don't remember all the particulars). So Lacey is on those 2 pills for the continued future. The Peroxicam is given to people with arthritis, so that actually helps Lacey with her TPLO and FHO left leg problems as she can not take any Rimadyl, because of taking the Peroxicam. Just wanted to let you know - if the Vet does have Barkley start the chemo pills, you can get the pills at Walmart, Target, etc. They are much less expensive then getting them from the Vet. I also have Lacey's own account at Target for her 2 other prescriptions.

While she was going through all her treatments I fed her a raw diet. I purchased a food processor to chop up veggies, added chicken, liver, apples, etc. Though I must admit I did not want to put in raw chicken for fear of any sort of contamination to Lacey, so I cooked the meats I added. I made a huge batch, kept out several meals worth and froze the rest in zip lock bags. I talked with the folks at "Natures Farmacy" and they suggested their Cancer Support Pills. I also added their Digestive Enhancer, and their Cran-Tri-C (at the suggestion of our breeder) to her diet. It was a very large bottle of the Cancer Support pills, so I am just now finishing them up. I continue to give all 3 of our dogs the Digestive Enhancer and the Cran-Tri-C. In researching on the web, it was also suggested to give Vitamine E and Selinium during chemo treatments-which I did. Lacey did loose a lot of hair and all her feathers. She actually looked more like a Lab, but about 6 months after the chemo ended her hair started to really come back nicely. Good luck to you and Barkley we will keep you in our thoughts as we definitely know what you are going through.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was plundering around the forum and look what I found!









he is just the most amazingly curly boy I have ever seen! Just adorable.:smooch:


----------

